# Capt. Hollis Forrester



## Capt. Hollis Forrester

Has been a great few days despite that full moon but it sure has been pretty making that run across East Matty bay watching it. We've been Throwing Down South Lures drifting over deep shell pads or MIdcoast rattle corks with a Gulp or live shrimp have been productive as well drifting the deep shell pads likewise. The quality of the Trout have been awesome. 6 and 7lb Trout have not been uncommon for us and filling an ice chest up has not been tough to do either. Thanks for reading the report and look forward to fishing with you. It's a good time out here so bring the family and we can get it done. For available dates contact me anytime.
Capt. Hollis Forrester
979-236-3115 
www.capthollisforrester.com


----------

